# $40 bike tune-ups 7/5



## Marc (Jul 2, 2009)

In case anyone in the area is interested... yes they will be performed by me, and/or two of my friends, yes we are competent mechanics.  I'd love to have some AZ representation there, though I know a lot of you are not really close enough to where I live to make it worth it.

PMC Fund Raiser 
Bike Tune-Ups


$40 for geared bikes

$20 for single speed bikes and kids bikes 


drive train cleaning and lubrication 
shifting adjustment 
cable cleaning and regreasing 
brake adjustment and pad inspection, wheel rim cleaning 
check and tightening of loose bearings including wheel, crank and steerer bearings 
wheel truing 
tire inflation and inspection 


Sunday, July 5th starting at 9:00 am

63 Healy Road, Dudley


----------



## awf170 (Jul 2, 2009)

This is going to be your hardest earned $40 of your life.  I might come down if I'm not doing anything in the morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

awf170 said:


> This is going to be your hardest earned $40 of your life.  I might come down if I'm not doing anything in the morning.



I don't think he has replacement parts!


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2009)

awf170 said:


> This is going to be your hardest earned $40 of your life.  I might come down if I'm not doing anything in the morning.



I'll make Nate do your bike.  And no, we can't replace any parts unless you have them with you.




On second though, maybe I'll charge by the hour for you.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 2, 2009)

So is Justin one of these competent mechanics you speak of?  If so lol.


----------



## Marc (Jul 3, 2009)

awf170 said:


> So is Justin one of these competent mechanics you speak of?  If so lol.



NO.

Nate, Mark and me.  Justin might be there to provide entertainment only.  Now that I've got a working electric fence... I possibly foresee him peeing on it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm curious how this went Marc, did you have some people show up?


----------



## Marc (Jul 7, 2009)

No, not really.  I completed a grand total of five bikes.  Five no shows.  Fundraising all around has been extremely difficult this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 7, 2009)

Maybe you should have it again on a weekend that's not a big holiday?


----------



## Marc (Jul 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe you should have it again on a weekend that's not a big holiday?



It was my only free weekend between the middle of June and the PMC.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2009)

Was Austin one of the no-shows?  If so let me know and I'll rough him up a little for you if you want.  Not that you'd need the help roughing him up, I figured you probably have better things to be doing..


----------



## awf170 (Jul 8, 2009)

I called Marc, Nate, and Justin before leaving since it is a pretty long drive if I'm not a 100% sure they're doing it.  Of course none of them picked up.  So I didn't go.


----------

